# Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?



## Marc_HBNord (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

melde mich mal wieder hier im Forum. 
Nachdem ich vor etwa zwei Monaten hier einige gute Ratschläge für meinen neuen Teich bekommen habe, ist es nun soweit: Der Teich ist fertig.

Bilder folgen, lade grad meine Digicam wieder auf...

habe jetzt seit ca 6 Wasser drin, der Filter läuft seit 4 Wochen.
Der Teich ist ca 7 Meter lang und durchschnittlich 3 Meter breit. Die tiefste Stelle ist ca. 1,40 auf 1.5 mal 2 Metern
Edit: Ich hab einen Biotec 10.1 mit einer Aquamax eco 8000 laufen


Welche und vorallem wieviele Fische würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?

Danke für eure Vorschläge

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Hallo Marc,

tu Dir und Deinem Teich einen Gefallen - auch wenn es schwer fällt - setze erst nächstes Frühjahr Fische ein.

Dann stellt sich doch in erster Linie folgende Frage: Welche gefallen Dir denn? Hast Du das Koifieber oder möchtest Du einfach ein paar bunte Gesellen, die man sieht und ein bisschen Leben in die Bude bringen?

Ich denke, Du kannst unter der Palette der für den Teich angebotenen (und geeigneten - das muss nicht immer identisch sein) Fische frei auswählen. 

Nur __ Störe passen nicht!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Also ich meine, warte noch 1 oder 2 Wochen mit dem Besatz (Christine hat sicher Recht, aber ich könnte auch nicht so lange warten). Aber nicht gleich so viel Fisch einsetzen, der Filter muss sich erst an den "Abfall" der Fische gewöhnen, sprich er hat noch lange nicht die volle Leistung.

Hast du Pflanzen drin ? Ist die Algenblüte durch ?

Also so 2 oder 3 Kois sollten kein Problem sein, wenn du keine Kois möchtest, kommen natürlich Goldfische, Goldorfen oder wenn du die Fische nicht sehen möchtest, Rotfedern usw. in Frage.


----------



## jango01 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

also bei Koi`s bist Du spätestens nächstes Jahr auf der suche nach einem neuen Filter.

LG Ringo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Wenn es bei 3 bleibt sicher nicht, der 10.1 haut schon einiges durch 

Aber das mit dem "bleiben" ist so eine Sache, Koikauf macht Süchtig


----------



## mikozi (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Das stimmt allerdings! 

Liebe Grüße aus HB-Nord!


----------



## Marc_HBNord (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Hier mal die ersten Bilder:

http://i27.tinypic.com/15559h1.jpg

http://i25.tinypic.com/2i8ytf4.jpg

http://i31.tinypic.com/ji1d8o.jpg
_
EDIT by Annett: Bilder in Links umgewandelt, da alle >100kB groß - bitte hier nachlesen, wie es besser geht._


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Marc_HBNord (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Hätte die Bilder ja vorher mal drehen können 

Na ja, mit den Kois ist das so eine Sache, ursprünglich wollte ich eigentlich welche haben, hab mich dann aber anders entschieden, da ein spezieller Koiteich eher nicht für Anfänger geeignet sein soll.

Da der Teich aber ja trotzem nicht ganz klein ist, stelle ich mir die Fragem, ob ich nicht doch ein paar Kois reinsetzen könnte. Hatte so an 3-5 Stück gedacht, sonst keine Fische.

Oder sollte ich lieber ganz auf Kois verzichten.

Haätte gerne was anderes als Goldfische...


----------



## Puller (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Wie ist es mit Gold-/Lachsforellen? Bei uns im Ort hat auch jemand bei ähnlicher Teichgröße Forellen. Sieht ganz klasse aus und im Gegensatz zu Kois ist da richtig Bewegung im Teich, vorallem abends. Von der Wassertermperatur hat er auch keine Probleme.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Forellen in so einem Teich ?  NaJa.  

Klar kannst du Kois einsetzen, aber wirklich nicht viele. Ansonsten kannst du echt in einem halben Jahr vergrössern und nen neuen Filter bauen.


----------



## Marc_HBNord (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

wobei, einige Angelcenter haben auch keine größeren Forellenteiche   

Aber mal im Ernst, was heißt denn nicht viele Kois?

Kann auf keine Fall vergrößern oder einen anderen Filter kaufen, sonst könnte es die nächste Scheidung in Bremen-Nord geben...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Ich denke Maximal 5 Kois, besser nur 3 oder 4.

Fahr los, such dir welche aus die dir richtig gut gefallen und schwöre es deiner Frau das keine weiteren mehr hinzukommen.
So mache ich das immer


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Servus Marc



> Aber mal im Ernst, was heißt denn nicht viele Kois?
> 
> Kann auf keine Fall vergrößern oder einen anderen Filter kaufen, sonst könnte es die nächste Scheidung in Bremen-Nord geben...



Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir gar keine Koi in den Teich setzen, denn ....


..... die werden rasch größer
..... machen viel "Dreck"
..... sind Krankheitanfälliger als "normale" Kaltwasserfische
..... du den Teich & Filter nicht vergrößern kannst

Wenn schon Fische sein müssen, würde ich kleine Arten (__ Moderlieschen, etc.) in den Teich setzen.


----------



## rako0803 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Hallo Marc, ich würde erstmal einige Goldfische oder __ Shubunkin einsetzen um den Teich zu testen (Wasser i.o? Reiherbesuch? Katzen?). Ich fände es schade, wenn man sich teure Kois kauft nur um den __ Reiher zu füttern. Wenn alles gutgeht, und man die ersten Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, kann man immer noch Kois einsetzen.

Grüße nach Bremen
Ralf


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

da stimm ich dem Helmut voll und ganz zu, ein Koi macht ca. 23 x mehr Dreck als ein __ Goldfisch gleicher Größe - nimm lieber einheimische Fischies...(Nasen + Gründlinge + Moderlies. + Goldorfen usw.)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*



			
				rako0803 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marc, ich würde erstmal einige Goldfische oder __ Shubunkin einsetzen um den Teich zu testen (Wasser i.o? Reiherbesuch? Katzen?). Ich fände es schade, wenn man sich teure Kois kauft nur um den __ Reiher zu füttern. Wenn alles gutgeht, und man die ersten Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, kann man immer noch Kois einsetzen.
> 
> Grüße nach Bremen
> Ralf



Das ist auch ne klasse Idee


----------



## Marc_HBNord (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Na ja, etwas Zeit hab ich ja noch, wollte so ca. in 4 Wochen die ersten Fische einsetzen.

Goldorfen und Shubunkins hatte ich auch schon in die engere Wahl genommen.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, wieviele ich einsetzen sollte.

Von beiden Sorten 5 Stück zum Anfang, klingt das Ok?

Ach ja, wie sieht das denn mit dem Füttern aus?

Da gehen die Meinungen ja auch auseinander...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Da du ja einen gefilterten Teich hast, kannst du auch füttern. Wieviel ? Das wirst du sehen.


----------



## Plätscher (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Hallo Marc,

wenn die Goldfische zu träge sind dann probiere doch Goldorfen aus. Sie sind Oberflächenorientiert und sind echt agil.
Aber über eines mußt du dir im klaren sein, mit Goldfischen, Orfen, Kois usw. wirst du viele interessante Wasserinsekten nicht mehr zugesicht bekommen (Aufgefressen).
Mit Kleinfischen wie z.B. Goldelritzen die auch sehr interessant zu beobachten sind,überleben sie.

Laß dir Zeit, überlege was genau für dich das Richtige ist, informiere dich und entscheide erst dann. Wenn Fische im Teich sind ist die Entwicklung in die eine oder andere Richtung gefallen


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Servus Marc

Bitte keine Goldorfen, daß sind Raketen unter den Fischen, soll heißen, die wollen "Schwimmen" (also doch eher nur für größere Teiche geeignet).

Goldorfen sind auch Schwarmfische, so unter 10 Stück würde ich da nicht einsetzen und dafür ist dein Teich leider zu klein.


----------



## Marc_HBNord (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Marc
> 
> Bitte keine Goldorfen, daß sind Raketen unter den Fischen, soll heißen, die wollen "Schwimmen" (also doch eher nur für größere Teiche geeignet).
> 
> Goldorfen sind auch Schwarmfische, so unter 10 Stück würde ich da nicht einsetzen und dafür ist dein Teich leider zu klein.



Wow, das erzähl meiner meiner Frau, Mutter, Schwiegermutter usw.., dass mein Teich zu klein ist...

Der Teich ist 7 Meter lang, wie groß sollte er denn sein für Goldorfen, bin jetzt etwas irritiert.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Ich hatte sie in meinem Ex-Teich, 

Klickst in meiner Signatur auf "Mein erster Teichbau".

Teich-Daten und noch mehr Bilder findest in diesem Thread.

Ich hoffe  das erleichtert Dir auf Goldorfen zu verzichten, im Sinne der Fische. Das gleiche trifft leider auch auf Koi, Karpfen, Sterlets und __ Störe zu. Alles Fische die locker die 50cm Länge und mehr erreichen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Sicher hast du recht Helmut, aber die wenigsten haben hier 7-Meterteiche und halten mit Erfolg Koi & Co.
Natürlich wenn die Anzahl im Rahmen bleibt.

Nur von Stören würde ich auch dringend abraten, ebenso natürlich von Forellen :crazy


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Servus Uwe

Aber unter welchen Bedingungen  

Es gibt hier auch einige die __ Störe in zu kleinen Teichen halten  .

Wenn hier Marc schon fragt, dann sollte man Ihn schon auf den "richtigen" Weg führen  . Und der ist nun mal, wenn man FREUDE am Teich haben will, KEINE oder nur sehr geringer Besatz in "Kleinen" Teichen mit dem entsprechenden Fischen.

Leben im Teich gibts auch ohne Fische und ich gehe sogar soweit zu sagen, es gibt sogar ohne Fische *MEHR LEBEN *im Teich als mit Fische  . Von dem großen Aufwand (ob finanziell oder Arbeit), im Fischteich einmal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Also ich finde 12.000 Liter schon ganz beachtlich. Und es sollen ja Fische rein, oder ?

NaJa, ist ja Marcs Entscheidung 

Ich habe in einem Buch gelesen, das bei 20.000 Liter und Koihaltung kosten im Jahr von ca. 2000-3000€
zu veranschlagen sind.
Und das kommt hin


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Klaro, 12000 Liter sind nicht wenig  . 

Aber einen stabilen Teich mit Besatz (Koi & Co.) ohne großen techn. Aufwand hinzubringen wird eine mächtige Herausforderung, die mit viel Arbeit verbunden sein wird. Ob dann Freude auf kommen wird


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Aus diesem Grund habe ich ja das Buch zitiert


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Hallo Marc,

von Bremen ist es nicht weit nach Wildeshausen - pack Frau, Mutter und Schwiegermutter ins Auto und mach einen Ausflug zu Fisch-Schubert. Da könnt Ihr Euch alle Sorten in Ruhe anschauen. 

Vor allen Dingen gibt es dort auch größere Exemplare zu sehen. Dann weißt Du, warum Du von Stören, __ Graskarpfen und evtl. auch Kois die Finger lassen solltest. Gerade die beiden letzteren fallen auch weg, wenn Dir Deine Pflanzen lieb sind.

Aber Du kannst die verschiedenen Goldfische und Zuchtformen wie Shubukins sehen, aber kleine Biotopfische wie Bitterlinge und __ Moderlieschen. Und dann lass Deine Frau aussuchen. Wer aussucht, ist schuld!

Übrigens ist es interessant, wie Moderlieschen abends auf die Mückenjagd gehen oder Bitterlinge sich beim Füttern die größten Happen vor der __ Nase wegschnappen. Und sie sind bei weitem nicht so anspruchsvoll und empfindlich wie z.B. Kois.


----------



## Marc_HBNord (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Na ja, ist halt so in Fachforen, man bekommt nicht immer die Antworten, die man gerne hätte. Das ist aber auch gut so. 

Also ich möchte schon den ein paar Fische haben, da Ihr ja meint auch Goldorfen wären nicht geeignet, bleiben von den bunten Sorten ja eigentlich nur Shubunkins, aber wieviele sollte ich einsetzen?


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich ist fertig, aber welche Fische?*

Hi Marc,

Shubis sollten auch mindestens 5 sein. Mehr werden es dann von ganz allein.


----------

